# When Should I Test? And How?



## mrs.t (Nov 1, 2010)

Hi ladies

Had DE IVF Abroad.... Egg retrieval was 8th July and 2 embies transferred 13th July.

Very confused as to when my OTD would be?

Also even more confused about best method of testing? POAS or HCG Beta Blood Test?

New to all this so excuse my ignorance... and wondered how many of the blood tests necessary and over what period of time?

Any advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

Hey hun

The clinic usually advises u to test 14 days after ET so I'd say best day to test would be next wed 27th!!

First response pregnancy test is the one most commonly used cos it can detect hcg levels sooner than any other test!!u could also get the hcg test done cos it can tell u if ur levels are doubling which they need to be for it to be a viable pregnancy however I personally don't think its necessary cos ul be gettin a scan 3 weeks after ur otd if its bfp but its up to urself whether u want the hcg done or not!!some people swear by it but others,like myself,don't see the point!!

Good luck pet 

Jenna xx


----------



## Laceytree (May 31, 2011)

Hey Mrs T

I had ET 13th July as well and i am having blood test at my clinic on Mon 25th. I thought it was 14 days after egg transfer myself but they said it was after EC.

Tracey x


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

All clinics vary though cos I tested 14 days after EC and it was negative but I tested the next day and it was positive!just do whatever ur comfortable with

Jenna xx


----------



## cassie d (Nov 10, 2010)

My OTD is tomorrow but i just tested now a BFN.


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

Don't go by that cos I tested on the wed and was bfn they tested on thurs nite and was bfp!!

Really prayin for u hun

Jenna xx


----------



## cassie d (Nov 10, 2010)

Just tested again BFN.Clinic told metotest 14days after egg collection


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

Wat stage were ur embies at??ur the only one I've heard bein told that 

Jenna xx


----------



## cassie d (Nov 10, 2010)

Only got two eggs  EC 8th only 1 fertilised ET 10th 1 five cell grade 2. Think I will ring the Lister to confirm test date again but it says on leaflet they give us 14 days after EC.


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

Anyone else I've spoken to say its 14 days after ET,see wat they say but especially cos was a 2 day transfer,mine was same,I think ur testin too early!!can't understtand why they would say EC,I no if u get bfp they date u from EC but that's it!

Let me no how u get on and please try and stay positive!!

Jenna xx


----------



## cassie d (Nov 10, 2010)

Thanks Jen for your replies will keep you posted x.


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

Good luck pet!!really prayin for u!!

Jenna xx


----------



## cassie d (Nov 10, 2010)

Rung the Lister today it is my OTD,told themi done test and it was negative. They have told me to retest in 48hrs,as i have had no bleeding etc.I really dont know how much more of this i can take i am so heartbroken...


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

Pet seriously try and stay positive!!48hrs will bring u up to 14 days after ET which is the norm for anyone else I've been chattin to!!implantation for me didn't take place till day 12 cos I tested same as u and was negative but next day was positive!!I really hope its same for u!!

Jenna xx


----------



## cassie d (Nov 10, 2010)

Hi Jen,
Retested this morning again BFN no AF yet but think the cyclogest pessaries can delay it.    a day or week in bed...


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

So sorry hun,not a lot I can say,hope ur ok

Jenna xx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

It is 14 days from ec with a blood test or 16 days after with poas. blood tests are useful if u are prone to chemical pg like me and hormone levels do not show up on the sticks.


----------



## Batleybump (May 2, 2011)

Its interesting what you all say about otd, my clinic test both poas and hcg blood test 13\14 days from fertilisation. On my first tx I did my poas when I first got to my clinic in the morning and because it was negative they said the hcg result is 99% gonna be negative too. Wonder why each clinic is so different they should all b the same to stop this confusing, one of my cycle buddies had to wait 18days after fet??!


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

My clinic is the same.14 days after ET,doesn't make sense havin otd 14 days after EC considerin the wee embies aren't even fertilised at that stage.I agree all clinics should be same but also think it should be increased to 16 days after ET cos I've chatted to ladies on this site who had bfn on otd and bfp 2 days later!!


----------



## Surfergirl (Apr 30, 2010)

Hi everyone,

Just to add. I tested at home on Thursday and it was clearly negative but my clinic insist on the Beta HCG blood test being done befoe stopping meds. Lucky they do because that gave a positive result. I can only imagine that the pee stick was faulty or something. The beta test was on the low side at 54 but still should have been picked up by the pee stick.


----------



## Batleybump (May 2, 2011)

I agree jen dont make sense  . I have read on some websites that fet can take up til day 12 to implant plus takes 4days to get into ya blood/urine, us ladies are under enough stress without all the confusion of otd!

Congratulations on ya bfp by the way, hope you have a happy and healthy pregnancy and im as lucky as you soon   lucy xxx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Mine have never been picked up by a poas!


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

Its def strange how it all works!!

I hope use get great news soon too!

We were lucky enough that it worked for us on our first attempt,we have our big scan this wed which is unbelievable so I hope and pray each and everyone of use have the same amazin news soon 

Jenna xx


----------

